# 2014 Chevy Spark Motor/Differential



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

sunworksco said:


> It will be nice to find a 2014 Chevy Spark 100Kw induction motor and differential in the wrecking yard.


... and the inverter, and the battery pack, and the charger, and the DC-DC, and the....

Would be nice


----------



## rtz (Jul 3, 2013)

To keep it all in perspective; if we can't make heads or tails out of this(for example):

http://store.evtv.me/proddetail.php?prod=Codaux&cat=23 

How will we make any use of any other OEM components that become available?

Wrecked Leaf 12v DC/DC converters, motor, inverter(controller), and charger are out now. Might be a business case to make these parts easily usable in the "plug and play" conversion market. Right now the CAN bus voodoo is making these things unusable in anything other than their original platform.


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Someone very brilliant emailed this to me today:

AC motors are a bit different. it is somewhat difficult to mix and match inverters and motors. THe motors vary in inductance, resistance, the number of poles, the means of reporting angular position, etc. And so while most inverters could run most motors in theory, in practice, inverters have to be "tuned" to each type of motor they are used with. This is termed "characterization". 

So yes, the Chevy Spark motor probably only works with the Chevy Spark inverter. 

Our GEVCU is designed to control such inverters using the Controller Area Network (CAN) protocol. But the message digest for each inverter is different. And so we would need some form of documentation on the CAN protocol used by GM to control the Chevy Spark inverter. We would also have to get a motor and inverter, set up a test bench and actually write an object module FOR the Spark. It's all non-trivial.

There just aren't enough Sparks on the road ot make it worthwhile yet. If it sells well, and I'm told it is a great little car but only obtainable in California as it is a CAFE compliance car. But as more become available if the motors and inverters become common on eBay or through other salvage channels, it might be a thing to do. But it probably isn't worth the time for one at the moment. 

If you are a pretty good C++ coder and can get the documentation from GM, we can probably get you fixed up so you could do it. But reverse engineering it would be quite a task.
End quote.

The Chevy Spark EV is sold in California and Oregon.
Also there are fleet sales in Canada.


----------



## Hollie Maea (Dec 9, 2009)

sunworksco said:


> Someone very brilliant emailed this to me today:


That's kinda a long and roundabout way to say "Please buy my Siemens motor and DMOC 645 kit. Love, Jack"


----------



## sunworksco (Sep 8, 2008)

Gotta love Jack!
I will be buying his products.
He does have good tech support.


----------

